# The Asylum Charity Haunt 2009



## joker

This is going to be a long hard road through some uncharted waters so I thought I'd start a thread about it.

For those of you that don't know this will be my 3rd year doing an actual walk through haunt. The past two years were done in believe it or not my apartment.

Needing more space and hearing several comments from past guests saying that I should charge or they can't believe I don't charge, I decided to find a way to make the haunt bigger and better.

I don't really have the money to go pro or the necessary info to put a business plan together so I decided to put my passion to work for someone else (a charity).

After talking with a couple different charities I've decided to team up with Habitat for Humanity. So far this has been a home run, and very exciting.

They've been able to come up with a 13,000 sq. ft. building, they have many current sponsors (building materials), volunteers (they build houses) to help out, and are taking care of permits, insurance.

We will be meeting with the fire marshall next week and we are suppose to be getting a check list of things to consider as we go through the build process.

We haven't started the build process, but are working on our second potential layout for the haunt.

I have started on the website for the event and can be found at www.evilmanor.com/asylum. It's a work in progress and I'm sure will change before it's unveiling.

As building starts I plan on updating this thread with pics, information and other information to document the process.

Hopefully after this season I'll have a pretty good idea of what it would take to run a professional haunt and what type of local interest it will have.


----------



## Northern Touch

Great Job man!!!! I have see your pics in the past and yes you sure did need a bigger venue, I am now going Pro and am in all the funding stages for my biz. I was going to go with a charity but last year we lucked out and are now partnered with our local downtown mall. I am planing a charity event already but for next July we are doing a Zombie walk for Breast Cancer. Also this next few weeks are so busy for me I have about 11 trailers to decorate for Halloween in the summer contests at some of the local camp grounds this is my 1st year renting out my props and services. Good luck to you and great start on the web site I wish I new how to that work but I got RedCrow designs that handle my web site and online store.


----------



## joker

Northern Touch said:


> Great Job man!!!! I have see your pics in the past and yes you sure did need a bigger venue, I am now going Pro and am in all the funding stages for my biz. I was going to go with a charity but last year we lucked out and are now partnered with our local downtown mall. I am planing a charity event already but for next July we are doing a Zombie walk for Breast Cancer. Also this next few weeks are so busy for me I have about 11 trailers to decorate for Halloween in the summer contests at some of the local camp grounds this is my 1st year renting out my props and services. Good luck to you and great start on the web site I wish I new how to that work but I got RedCrow designs that handle my web site and online store.


Congrats NT and good luck!

RedCrow does some nice work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

excellant! im thrilled for you! i can't wait to see the finished haunt!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Joker the site is KICK ASS!
The audio is SICK and the graphic rock!
Awesome job!
Only thing I suggest is changing the font color to a lighter gray... Maybe even white. It's kind of hard to read!

I can't wait to see how your haunt turns out... I'm so excited for you!
:jol:.


----------



## joker

Front Yard Fright said:


> Joker the site is KICK ASS!
> The audio is SICK and the graphic rock!
> Awesome job!
> Only thing I suggest is changing the font color to a lighter gray... Maybe even white. It's kind of hard to read!
> 
> I can't wait to see how your haunt turns out... I'm so excited for you!
> :jol:.


Audio was provided courtesy of Poison Props. Adam's stuff is great and I highly recommend it.

Yeah the font color is one of the things I haven't decided whether I like or not. I used more of a blue color on the hours page as a trial, but not sure I like it either.


----------



## Creep Cringle

Congrats Joker! It's great to see some one doing so well! Best of luck!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

joker said:


> Audio was provided courtesy of Poison Props. Adam's stuff is great and I highly recommend it.
> 
> Yeah the font color is one of the things I haven't decided whether I like or not. I used more of a blue color on the hours page as a trial, but not sure I like it either.


Yeah Adam's the man when it comes to audio that's for sure! I bought his circus/carnival CD and LOVE it!

And the blue looks MUCH better!
.


----------



## kprimm

Way to go Joker, i wish you all the best. The site looks very good so far.


----------



## DeathTouch

I take my hat off for anyone doing a charity haunt. You are the man!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Only $6...I think you could command a little more and people will still pay. Especially, with a great web-site like that.

How many minutes do you think it will take to go through?


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Haunted Bayou said:


> Only $6...I think you could command a little more and people will still pay. Especially, with a great web-site like that.
> 
> How many minutes do you think it will take to go through?


I was thinking the same thing... I'd go at least 8 bucks!


----------



## joker

Haunted Bayou said:


> Only $6...I think you could command a little more and people will still pay. Especially, with a great web-site like that.
> 
> How many minutes do you think it will take to go through?


The closest haunt is about a 45 minute drive. They charge $6 bucks for their haunted house and another $6 for their hay ride. I would like to charge more, but afraid that the economy won't allow it especially for a new haunt.

We're in a pretty rural area. Heck movie tickets are $8 unless you go during the day and it's $4 so we thought we'd split the difference. That's not set in stone, but just not sure what the local economy will be willing to pay.

Numbers I have no idea. Population is almost 14,000. I did almost 400 (Fri./Sat)in a smaller nearby town, at my home haunt last year. We did no advertising, but then again I live in a younger neighborhood with lots of kids and wasn't charging. Honestly I think we should be able to do 400+ a night easily, but just don't know.

I'm considering doing a lights out for one night or after hours one night and charging more for that.

If we only do 200 a night at $6/head for 8 nights that's still $9600.00. If we spend $3,000 in materials for building walls we'll still make $6,600 not counting concessions. Maybe we could charge a couple bucks for parking?


----------



## joker

I forgot to mention my neighbor used to work at that haunt that charges $6 a person per attraction and he claims they run about 800 a night. I've never been to it, because I've everyone that I've talked to about has always said it stinks. Yet the go back every year to see if it's better than the last.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Don't charge for parking!
I hate when haunts do that! Just charge the 8 bucks and make it right.
There's no other haunts in the area, and with a site like that... people will come in crowds!
.


----------



## joker

Front Yard Fright said:


> Don't charge for parking!
> I hate when haunts do that! Just charge the 8 bucks and make it right.
> There's no other haunts in the area, and with a site like that... people will come in crowds!
> .


Yeah I don't care for paying for parking either, but have almost come to expect it. Thanks for the kudos on the website.

Just hope I can make the haunt meet the expectation and worth the admission, but then with no real haunts in the area I should be able to exceed expectations over what the little halloween night carnival haunts pull off.


----------



## DarkLore

I was figuring on setting up a haunt at your old place...charge $4....get the 400 people a day without advertising and.....

[just kidding]

Btw...when you say its in the sticks...you aint just singing. You're way out there. I thought you were just outside the metroplex.


----------



## joker

I figured that www.evilmanor.com/asylum wasn't going to be easy to remember and www.evilmanor.com would be confusing so I registered www.hauntdetails.com. This should work good for banners, flyers, etc... for this and any future haunt projects 



DarkLore said:


> I was figuring on setting up a haunt at your old place...charge $4....get the 400 people a day without advertising and.....
> 
> [just kidding]
> 
> Btw...when you say its in the sticks...you aint just singing. You're way out there. I thought you were just outside the metroplex.


Yeah we're a little further than just outside the metroplex....lol.


----------



## PeeWeePinson

Joker you are really doing great! Proud for you and post, post, post!!


----------



## joker

PeeWeePinson said:


> J...post, post, post!!


Just made a deal on 2 additions for my haunt this year. A razer with arms and a coffin sitter (minus valves and cylinders) for $150!!

I can't weld so this is a great deal for me.

The Razer is a simple pneumatic prop that is designed to raise a corpse or skeleton type prop up from a height of 24" to 48". It could for example be used to lift a creature up from behind a tombstone, out of a crate, up from behind a graveyard fence.










Coffin sitter is a simple pneumatic prop that is designed to sit a corpse or skeleton type prop up from laying down. It doesn't have to be used in a coffin, you could use it in a shallow grave, from behind a small graveyard fence, or anything else


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Very cool Joker! One thing I would add to your site is an on/off switch for your music... They're really nice to have... Especially when my speakers are turned all the way up!
.


----------



## Devils Chariot

its coming together joker, and expectations are rising! Your gonna rock!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

I wish we were closer I have so many things that could be useful to ya .. dont look like I will get to do my haunt this year so they will be sitting idle.. I have 4.5 acres of land with 2 vortex tunnels at the back and several tombstones not to mention 2 x 4 framed walls that are painted black we have about 50 of those here in our barn and 50 more at sis in laws barn, plus a 16x20 building full of other props pneumatic and static. 
If my neighborhood would permit it I would have one at the back of my place that would be perfect.. but they dont.
You sound as tho you have the passion so dont worry too much the rest will fall into place.

I had my haunt here in a little town smaller than what you are doing and we were charging $8 and it did very well, even tho the economy is out of whack right now the die hard haunted house visitors will find a way.


----------



## joker

Front Yard Fright said:


> Very cool Joker! One thing I would add to your site is an on/off switch for your music... They're really nice to have... Especially when my speakers are turned all the way up!
> .


Yeah I'm working on that. Thanks for the input.



Devils Chariot said:


> its coming together joker, and expectations are rising! Your gonna rock!


My biggest problem is I never fully meet my expectations...lol



CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN said:


> I wish we were closer I have so many things that could be useful to ya .. dont look like I will get to do my haunt this year so they will be sitting idle.. I have 4.5 acres of land with 2 vortex tunnels at the back and several tombstones not to mention 2 x 4 framed walls that are painted black we have about 50 of those here in our barn and 50 more at sis in laws barn, plus a 16x20 building full of other props pneumatic and static.
> If my neighborhood would permit it I would have one at the back of my place that would be perfect.. but they dont.
> You sound as tho you have the passion so dont worry too much the rest will fall into place.
> 
> I had my haunt here in a little town smaller than what you are doing and we were charging $8 and it did very well, even tho the economy is out of whack right now the die hard haunted house visitors will find a way.


Passion?!? Friends and family would call it an obsession. There's not a day goes by that I don't talk about halloween, props, or the haunt. I try and tell them it could be worse.

It's ok 9 out of the 10 voices in my head say we're not crazy


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

Im sorry, call me crazy ha ha but I must have ment obsession. I think once we have gone this far its a tad bit passed passion.


----------



## maximpakt

Did you get lucky enough to find a building with a sprinkler system, or does the fire inspector not require them in your area?


----------



## joker

maximpakt said:


> Did you get lucky enough to find a building with a sprinkler system, or does the fire inspector not require them in your area?


Yes we got lucky....there's no requirement for them in our area.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Do you need fire-proofing liquid?

I have some I couldn't sell that you can have. Better safe than sorry.

How are you going to communicate with the actors? The big haunts have radios.


----------



## joker

Haunted Bayou said:


> Do you need fire-proofing liquid?
> 
> I have some I couldn't sell that you can have. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> How are you going to communicate with the actors? The big haunts have radios.


Not sure if we're going to be required for the fire proofing, but wouldn't hurt.

I've got some older FRM's that we've used in the past. I'll probably pick up a few more. The quality of them seems to have improved some.


----------



## joker

Fixed the tranny leak and shift problem on the hearse this past weekend so I'll be incorporating it into the haunt this year. It's a combo (hearse/ambulance) so I can remove the landau panels and expose a 3rd side window. I'll probably throw a blue or red beacon on top and park it out front of the haunt. That should get some attention...lol.

Drove it all weekend while working on haunt stuff










We also got all the walls, halls, and door ways marked in the building so when panels start getting built there'll be no question as to where they go. Hoping this will make the Fire Marshall visit go relatively smooth as well.


----------



## joker

Front Yard Fright said:


> I was thinking the same thing... I'd go at least 8 bucks!


You guys may be right on the admission. Nearest haunt http://www.terrortrails.com/ is charging $8.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

$8.00 is good..might as well be competitive, and don't forget you are supposed to make some money off of the concessions. Maybe you could use part of the money from concessions to put back into props for next year and donate admission profits to HoH.

Some people have glow sticks and other souvenirs but I don't know in this economy if that would just be a non-money maker and a pain in the rump.


----------



## joker

Haunted Bayou said:


> $8.00 is good..might as well be competitive, and don't forget you are supposed to make some money off of the concessions. Maybe you could use part of the money from concessions to put back into props for next year and donate admission profits to HoH.
> 
> Some people have glow sticks and other souvenirs but I don't know in this economy if that would just be a non-money maker and a pain in the rump.


I doubt that I'll be getting any of the money to put towards next year.

What if we incorporate a concession sale with admission? Say $7 so we're less than the competition, but we guaranteeing a $1.00 purchase to concessions?

We will be doing the glow sticks, but that'll probably be it besides concessions.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I don't know if a discount towards concessions would help or not.

I'm stumped on that one.


----------



## joker

Went to meet with the city official and the fire chief today. No major hurdles or set backs!! Putting together an order for some materials and am planning on getting 40 or so modular panels built this weekend. If I can get my hands on a paint sprayer I may get started on that as well.

Once construction starts I'll have more updates and of course pics


----------



## Hauntiholik

Good luck joker!


----------



## spidermonkey

Joker
Great job.
Can't wait to see your newest pics


----------



## Aelwyn

joker said:


> It's a combo (hearse/ambulance) so I can remove the landau panels and expose a 3rd side window. I'll probably throw a blue or red beacon on top and park it out front of the haunt. That should get some attention...lol.
> 
> Drove it all weekend while working on haunt stuff


*drooooooool* :googly::googly::googly:


----------



## joker

Aelwyn said:


> *drooooooool* :googly::googly::googly:


Yeah Grim is a lot of fun and definitely gets all kinds of attention.

Personalized plates "GRM RPR":smoking:


----------



## joker

Just got confirmation the power will be on tomorrow and waiting on the lumber yard to call me so they can drop off supplies.

Here's what I came up with today to go on the back of the hearse.









Here's a pic of what it should look like installed.


----------



## darkrosemanor

Congratulations! 

I'll be looking forward to watching your site for more pics. (Awesome site, btw!)


----------



## joker

Construction officially started today. I had the materials for the first 45 panels delivered today. Dad and I got all the materials cut and come up with a pretty decent work flow to put them together. He had to leave early so together we built 5 panels and I put another 8 together after so well on our way. Tomorrow should be more productive though.


----------



## joker

In the last day and a half we've cut all the lumber for 45 panels. We've assembled 38 and painted 11. I'm just in for a quick freshen up and dropped of my help. Hopefully my 11 panels' second coat of paint will be dry when I get back (30 min drive) and I can start setting up the first room in my haunt. I'm tired, but don't want to put anything off till tomorrow that can be done tonight. I may not have any help tomorrow so if I'm doing it alone I might as well do it now, right?


----------



## joker

I put up the majority of our first hall/entrance and first room last night. I have a couple of doors to install, and then I can start the distressing. Camera batteries died, but here's a couple from earlier in the day.

Some of wall panels stacked up.









Panels being lined up in preparation for paint.









Ryan putting second coat of paint going on the first set of panels


----------



## joker

Not sure if anyone is still following along at home or if you've grown tired of this thread, but here's the revised floor plan.

We've added 2 more rooms in addition to the space in the original plan. The change will allow actor access(shaded areas) as well as an exit for emergency.

There will also be an emergency exit to the left of the #3 cell, but it's not noted on the floor plan.










The yellow areas are areas that are going to need some additional planning on how to section them off for the cemetery. I need to come up with a way to bring the outdoors in. I've already started collecting fake trees and plants to help, but may need to incorporate some camouflage netting or similar.

I'm off work Wed-Sun of this week so I should be able to get quite a bit of construction done. I'll be sure to take and post pics of the fruits of our labor


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope I'm interested in the thread. Keep it coming and it is looking really good! Thanks for including us in on your haunt.


----------



## joker

Joiseygal said:


> Nope I'm interested in the thread. Keep it coming and it is looking really good! Thanks for including us in on your haunt.


No thank you. I appreciate all the encouragement and input I can get. Without this forum this haunt would never be possible. Of course without this forum most of my friends and family wouldn't think I was weird either...lol.

I forgot to mention that there is a second floor/loft area (see shaded area in pic below) that we're planning on utilizing to scare from above when entering and exiting the area with the cells. Unfortunately there's no access to the hall or autopsy rooms though


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Looks like your haunt is really coming along, Joker! I can't wait to see the final product. I'm a bit confused in regards to the layout of the cells, however - How do visitors get from the day room to the cells? What's the staircase for? Does it go to the loft area?


----------



## joker

FrozenPumpkins said:


> Looks like your haunt is really coming along, Joker! I can't wait to see the final product. I'm a bit confused in regards to the layout of the cells, however - How do visitors get from the day room to the cells? What's the staircase for? Does it go to the loft area?


There's a door way that didn't show up in the previous picture.

Maybe this will help a little.









And yes stair case goes up to the loft and we will block the entrance to keep anyone form trying to go up probably a hinged panel or something that can be locked from the stair side or accessible from Cell #3.

The end of hallway between cells 1 & 2 will have a door and I'll have an actor that can access either of those two cells and be able go through the door to help move any slow movers along to the maze.

The hallway will have at least 2 drop portrait panels with stationary pictures to keep them guessing and multiple air line ports for blasting air at them as they walk through. That 48' of hallway will only have two low wattage lights setup on a flicker circuit. At the end of the hallway I'll have 2 metal doors (think restaurant/kitchen style) that will be back lit from the day room. I'm hoping for a really suspense building creepy effect.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Sounds great! Thanks for the clarification, and best of luck on your haunt!


----------



## Dixie

Wow. I cannot WAIT to see this thing in person!!!! The plans alone are awesome, Joker!!!


----------



## joker

Dixie said:


> Wow. I cannot WAIT to see this thing in person!!!! The plans alone are awesome, Joker!!!


The more the scarier.

I'm planning on being at the building working every weekend till I'm finished so just let me know if/when ya'll want to come out. I'll be more than happy to show you around and put a paint sprayer, drill, saw or something in your hand to use while your here


----------



## Dixie

Hey, we are nothing if not cheap labor!


----------



## DarkLore

Dixie said:


> Hey, we are nothing if not cheap labor!


Igors. You can never have too many.

Dixie...note that we are the baseline to compare and contrast weird. Compared to us, other strange people seem normal.



joker said:


> Of course without this forum most of my friends and family wouldn't think I was weird either...lol....


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

Looks like things are going well.. I am going to help with a Haunt in Midlothian this year ( we helped some last year too) this year we get to bring more props and help to set them up and then help scare we, (my family,friends and my self ) get to work an area called the Sinister Swamp which is a trail thru the woods.. its alot of fun 

Hope all goes smooth for you


----------



## joker

Some progress Pics:

My Dad behind the scenes









My son getting ready to sling some paint









Looking like a pro









Looks like I did a lot here, but actually just finishing up for my son he was exhausted









ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz









We're not done with the these walls but getting close. The other side of the hall goes up tomorrow right after they get another coat of paint.


----------



## Dixie

AWWW!!!! He did such a good job on the walls!! And the picture of him passed out (probably with a paint brush in his hand, LOL) is adorable. Thank you so much for keeping us updated, I'm really enjoying getting to watch the stages, joker!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Things are looking great! Very interested in following along - not that I'm going pro anytime soon but it's neat to see the inner workings. I don't know if you've given it any thought yet but for haunt music you might want to check out the new CD by Nox Arcana "Blackthorn Asylum". It's really great and would be a perfect fit with your haunt theme. There is an opening & closing monologue you could play as they enter and exit.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Very nice Joker!
The walls look great!
Did you just apply paint to the top and use the sprayer to water it down? They turned out awesome!
Keep up the great work!
.


----------



## joker

Uruk-Hai said:


> Things are looking great! Very interested in following along - not that I'm going pro anytime soon but it's neat to see the inner workings. I don't know if you've given it any thought yet but for haunt music you might want to check out the new CD by Nox Arcana "Blackthorn Asylum". It's really great and would be a perfect fit with your haunt theme. There is an opening & closing monologue you could play as they enter and exit.


Thanks Uruk...I'll check into it. Oh and I've not gone pro, I'm just trying to raise money for Habitat.



Front Yard Fright said:


> Very nice Joker!
> The walls look great!
> Did you just apply paint to the top and use the sprayer to water it down? They turned out awesome!
> Keep up the great work!
> .


Yeah pretty much. I use a brush and actually try to steer the drips a little. The watered down paint will follow a wet path and spider out less than if it was just a dry surface. The maze is almost done, but there's not really any thing to see but walls and with no lights in there still not much to see.

Here's some more pics of the previously pictured walls and the other half of the 52' hallway.














































The rusty color on the wall was just spray painted on with kind of a dusting stroke.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

joker said:


> Thanks Uruk...I'll check into it. Oh and I've not gone pro, I'm just trying to raise money for Habitat.


Sure looks pro to me!!  Love the look of walls. Keep up the great work.


----------



## joker

Uruk-Hai said:


> Sure looks pro to me!!  Love the look of walls. Keep up the great work.


I appreciate the compliment. The closest haunt is 45 mins away and from what I've heard/seen its not much. I promised the fund raising offer something this town has never seen before and am doing my best to deliver. What she doesn't know is its not going to take much...lol.

She came by today and was very impressed with the quality and amount of work done.


----------



## jdubbya

This is the first I've looked at this thread and sure am glad I did. What a great project. I'll be following along for all the updates. This would be fun to work at!
Just a cautionary note; don't burn yourself out working every waking minute. You have time and you have help, so don't get yourself exhausted. I know sometimes with just my yard haunt I'm out in the garage until midnight, trying to finish up little deatils. Be sure to take care of yourself over the next couple of months and not get run down/sick.


----------



## joker

jdubbya said:


> This is the first I've looked at this thread and sure am glad I did. What a great project. I'll be following along for all the updates. This would be fun to work at!
> Just a cautionary note; don't burn yourself out working every waking minute. You have time and you have help, so don't get yourself exhausted. I know sometimes with just my yard haunt I'm out in the garage until midnight, trying to finish up little deatils. Be sure to take care of yourself over the next couple of months and not get run down/sick.


I appreciate that jdubbya, but it looks like the charity won't have anyone to help until about mid september. I should be done with major construction well before then. Oh well. If I don't get it done I'm not going to sleep knowing there's so much to do. I look at this way. If I can bust my hump for a few weeks and get it 90% done then I can coast.

I have a great family. Dad has been a great resource, my son helps as much as an 8 year old can and mom does to(as much as she can not as much as an 8 year old...LOL).


----------



## Front Yard Fright

The walls look great!
One thing you might consider is putting duct tape on the seams of your wall panels to help hide the seams. all you have to do is paint latex paint over it and the seams will disappear!
Can't wait to see more!


----------



## joker

Front Yard Fright said:


> The walls look great!
> One thing you might consider is putting duct tape on the seams of your wall panels to help hide the seams. all you have to do is paint latex paint over it and the seams will disappear!
> Can't wait to see more!


We're painting them with our base color and then standing them up so that's not really an option. The wall still needs additional support for the haunt so some adjusting is left to be made. I thought about using some PVC (painted rusty) in a couple of spots where adjustment may not fix the gap.


----------



## joker

Kinda slow day today. Finished the maze up built some more panels and come up with a new scare for the morgue. We also finalized on how we were going to build the morgue refrigerator. Forgot the camera, but not much worth taking pics of today.


----------



## joker

I took last week off to prepare last weekends kayaking trip. Other than a blistering sun burn (finally started peeling today) I'm ready to get back to work. 

I'm going to go get the wrap for the back glass for the hearse today and then start carrying props to the building. Still a little bit of construction to do, but I'm out of room at my apt to work on additional props. Plus I'm eager to get some pics of my new props in their new digs...lol.

Should have more updates through the weekend.


----------



## Joiseygal

Looking forward to seeing the updated pics. Keep them coming!


----------



## joker

Batteries died on my camera, but here are a few more pics of the progress.

My son helping out with the modular panels:









From the maze. Those brackets will come off the doors and their will be no lights in the maze so no need to paint what they can't see...lol.

The entrance:









The cells (3):



























Pics are also posted on my mySpace page


----------



## Spooky1

Looking great so far, Joker.


----------



## joker

Thanks Spooky1

Here's some more progress pics.


















Had some HauntForum help! 









Thanks Spideranne and Haunted Bayou


----------



## joker

Once the doors are put on in the morgue freezer construction will be complete. Tody I'll be moving the rest of my props and prop building supplies to the building so I can start setting up scenes, cemetery, etc...


----------



## Haunted Bayou

You are welcome, Joker.
It sure is hard to paint and cover the plumber's-crack at the same time. LOL!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Wow, you've come a long way on your project, Joker!! Excellent job!

How are you going to utilize the upstairs loft to add to the scares in the cell block? Have you figured out what to do with the yellow walls in the cemetery room yet?

I was wondering whether it's an option to push the angled wall back slightly to create an inset for some outdoor vegetation and/or additional staging (if you don't need all that space for behind-the-scenes stuff). Might help create the feel of outdoor space that goes around the corner of the building and out of sight.

Good luck with it!


----------



## joker

Bone To Pick said:


> Wow, you've come a long way on your project, Joker!! Excellent job!
> 
> How are you going to utilize the upstairs loft to add to the scares in the cell block? Have you figured out what to do with the yellow walls in the cemetery room yet?
> 
> I was wondering whether it's an option to push the angled wall back slightly to create an inset for some outdoor vegetation and/or additional staging (if you don't need all that space for behind-the-scenes stuff). Might help create the feel of outdoor space that goes around the corner of the building and out of sight.
> 
> Good luck with it!


As you go through the sally port (space between the day room and pod/cells) there's a doorway that goes under a loft area. I plan on using a chain link gate or similar to drop above the guests heads and it will slam on top of one of the cells. Should make for a great scare. Just before you enter the maze there's another area that we can do something similar. Maybe make a dummy out of pool noodles or something to drop or push off just in front of them.

The cemetery has changed locations and the previous location has become actor area. The cemetery will now be just to the right of everything. Still trying to figure out the whole outdoors/indoors problem. Going to try and get the cemetery up or at least the fence/columns to see how much space is left over and is going to need filling. I think I can cover the walls with plastic/scene setter as long as its not near a heat source or where patrons will be able to reach it.


----------



## spideranne

Had a great time helping and it is really quite awesome in person.


----------



## joker

Just got our 30 sec radio add back from Chris at discountvoiceovers.com


Click here to hear the radio spot


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

nice work so far! the radio thing sounds good too! its also nice you do it for charity!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Great radio spot. It will get some attention.


----------



## Devils Chariot

keep up the good work Joker, its coming along nicely. 50 days left!


----------



## sparky

Sorry to say this joker ,but after that radio ad you just went to the" PRO "status for your haunt!!!! Nice job on the construction of the haunt!! Thanks for the pics of your progress, like watching all your hard work for a great cause!!!
Looks like you have a great crew and supporting cast!


----------



## joker

sparky said:


> Sorry to say this joker ,but after that radio ad you just went to the" PRO "status for your haunt!!!! Nice job on the construction of the haunt!! Thanks for the pics of your progress, like watching all your hard work for a great cause!!!
> Looks like you have a great crew and supporting cast!


Yeah Chris did a great job!

So far the great crew and supporting cast consist of my father, my mother and my son.

Of course spideranne and HB came out one day and helped too.

Cemetery fence and columns went up today and the day room is almost complete. Need to hang some pics in the waiting room and then it'll be done. We've addressed most of the lighting issues.

Now I just need to finish the cemetery, build my mausoleum for a FCG, build 4 drop panels in the hall, and then start working out all my prop placement and additional lighting. I'm sure there's quite a bit more I can't remember right now, but it's coming along.

I'll try and get some more pics up soon.


----------



## Joiseygal

Joker it looks like you have done a great job with your haunt. I wish you luck on your opening day and if you can maybe take a video of the haunt set up. Oh and it has been fun seeing you set up your display. Thanks for letting us be apart of this.


----------



## joker

As I get closer to being done with setup I plan on dong a walk thru video of the haunt. The maze will be completely dark so not sure how that's going to work on video, but I'll see what I can do. A buddy of mine has some survelliance equipment so I also hope to have some video from this years haunt as well.


----------



## Giles

Joker, I'm very impressed and appreciate you sharing all the pictures. A walkthrough video would be wonderful. I have worked in a haunted house and have to say that you have some AWESOME areas for some good scares. Well planned.

I look forward to reading and seeing more. Wish I was in TX as I would be more than happy to come volunteer!


----------



## joker

Here's some more pics:

Sam chillin by the fire in his geriatric chair:









Morgue freezer:









Some of the eyes I made









Braind mold some latex and a little spirit blood goes a long way









Evil Inside


----------



## spong8

Wow this is really quite cool, I would so enjoy putting on a house too. Needless to say this is Inspiring.


----------



## joker

Here's a few more I forgot to post.

The cemetery









1" foam carved for mausoleum









One of the columns that will be used on the mausoleum


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Wowee, that looks great.


----------



## Bone To Pick

It's fun to see the in-progress photos, joker. Keep 'em coming! Looking good!


----------



## Spooklights

I wish I lived in Texas. I would love to come see this.


----------



## joker

Haunted Bayou said:


> Wowee, that looks great.


Thanks HB...actually it was quite easy. A little carving with the dremel, 4" brush to fill in the grout lines and then the same brush for the dry brushing.



Bone To Pick said:


> It's fun to see the in-progress photos, joker. Keep 'em coming! Looking good!


Thanks for the compliment!



Spooklights said:


> I wish I lived in Texas. I would love to come see this.


Not sure I'd let you get away with just coming to see. Might have to put you to work


----------



## joker

Devils Chariot said:


> keep up the good work Joker, its coming along nicely. 50 days left!


Your math was off a bit DC. We'll be open on the 16th and doing dress rehearsal for our sponsors the weekend before.


----------



## joker

Dad finished up the morgue doors today.


















My g/f painting grout lines on the mausoleum


















Going to cut out some more foam for the archway and to cover up the lines that don't match. I changed plans in mid project otherwise I would have made the match.


----------



## scareme

Wow! This place is looking great. Still trying to talk hubby into driving down some week end. I'm really inpressed with all I see here.


----------



## joker

scareme said:


> Wow! This place is looking great. Still trying to talk hubby into driving down some week end. I'm really inpressed with all I see here.


Thanks...it helps being a labor of love. Not to mention a close family that's having almost as much fun as I am:smoking:


----------



## DarkLore

This might be too late to make a suggestion. I had a method for quickly creating large brick walls that worked pretty well for me.

Use caution....proceed at own risk....

I used two boards and lined them up with a small gap for the horizonal caulk area. Using a pen-size torch I melted the lines. Then blocked off the verticals...skipping bricks...and did the verticals the same way. It makes an indented groove the looks like cement grout. You spray or wash the inside lines very loosely...then dry brush the bricks. Since the bricks are raised, it's easy to not hit the gaps. Using this technique a few years ago, I duplicated the gray brick of my house to seal off the front door. Then I cut a series of bricks out and put up an electric chair scene that could be viewed through the gap. It was a very close match. I still have the panel if I ever want to seal off the front door again. The scene worked well but people were afraid to approach for fear someone who reach through and grab them.


----------



## joker

DarkLore said:


> This might be too late to make a suggestion. I had a method for quickly creating large brick walls that worked pretty well for me.
> 
> Use caution....proceed at own risk....
> 
> I used two boards and lined them up with a small gap for the horizonal caulk area. Using a pen-size torch I melted the lines. Then blocked off the verticals...skipping bricks...and did the verticals the same way. It makes an indented groove the looks like cement grout. You spray or wash the inside lines very loosely...then dry brush the bricks. Since the bricks are raised, it's easy to not hit the gaps. Using this technique a few years ago, I duplicated the gray brick of my house to seal off the front door. Then I cut a series of bricks out and put up an electric chair scene that could be viewed through the gap. It was a very close match. I still have the panel if I ever want to seal off the front door again. The scene worked well but people were afraid to approach for fear someone who reach through and grab them.


Thanks DL, but I just used a dremel and cut the lines pretty quickly. I wanted an old stone look so I wasn't to worried about the lines being straight. Brushed the grout lines and edges of the brick and then dry brushed the surface as you mentioned.

Forgot camera today so no new pics.


----------



## Giles

Gosh everyone...forgetting a camera...isn't that punishable somehow?

Just teasing man. That build-out is looking better evertime I see it. I'm really upset that I can't come play and work there. Great project.


----------



## DoctorShadow

joker, that haunt looks awesome! Just looking through the thread and seeing the pics makes me want to do a haunt. Someday...someday. 

Keep up the great work and... the pics! 

:voorhees:


----------



## joker

Giles said:


> Gosh everyone...forgetting a camera...isn't that punishable somehow?
> 
> Just teasing man. That build-out is looking better evertime I see it. I'm really upset that I can't come play and work there. Great project.


Hopefully this will make up for it



DoctorShadow said:


> joker, that haunt looks awesome! Just looking through the thread and seeing the pics makes me want to do a haunt. Someday...someday.
> 
> Keep up the great work and... the pics!


Thanks DS.

Waiting Room



























Playing with the web shooter









Drop panel in the hall


----------



## joker

Some more work to the mausoleum


----------



## scareme

Looking great! Any idea how many hours you have tied up in this haunt?


----------



## joker

scareme said:


> Looking great! Any idea how many hours you have tied up in this haunt?


I pretty much treat my time like my money when it comes to haunting....never keep up with how much you spend.

The second and third week of August I took 3 days off of work and worked both weekends putting in 10 - 12 hours a day, so there's 70 hours or so just for me. Since then I've been at the building every Friday afternoon, Saturday and Sunday. My son plays football on Saturdays and we have church on Sunday so it's kind of hard to say how many hours we actually have in it.

This is really the only thing I know for sure, the 85 or so panels took 2 of us about 3 1/2 days to build and paint.


----------



## SecondNightmare

How fun! You're only about 3.5 hours away so I might have to drive down when you guys open.


----------



## Giles

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing them. Place looks amazing. I can't wait to see how it progresses in the next couple weeks.


----------



## joker

SecondNightmare said:


> How fun! You're only about 3.5 hours away so I might have to drive down when you guys open.


Come early or stay late and I'll give you a tour behind the scenes. Personally I'd rather see it after I went through.



Giles said:


> Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing them. Place looks amazing. I can't wait to see how it progresses in the next couple weeks.


Thanks...hope to have some more pics this weekend.

Am going to pick this up on Friday. I'll either leave it in the hearse or find a way to include it in my cemetery.


----------



## jdubbya

Great pics! I love the updates. I truly wish I could be close by to help with this. It's going to be a balst!


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow you did a lot since I last checked. Keep up the hard work! You are doing great!!!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Hey Joker. Everything is really coming together and looking great!! It's inspiring to follow along and see how you've put it all together. I love the painting on the wall panels they're going to look totally creepy in the dark. 

I did have one comment about the cemetery. I don't know your floor plan and I realize it's not finished but if you could try angling the mausoleum and columns instead of having them at 90 degrees to the walls. If you're trying to give the illusion of being outdoors having everything off-kilter from the walls will help draw attention away from the fact you are inside. I know with my cemetery, even through real ones tend to be nice and orderly all lined up in rows, I stagger and have everything arranged haphazardly. It helps with the look of an old run down cemetery that I'm trying to achieve. Just an idea.


----------



## joker

It's kind of funny you mention this. I was just up at the building and my parents are working on the cemetery and mausoleum. While looking at the lighting I came to the realization that if we angled things more it took the focus away from the walls and seemed to give more depth to the room.


----------



## joker

I'm about to leave work and go pick up a new addition to my haunt bag of goodies.




























This one should be fun all year long parked in the back of the hearse


----------



## scareme

What else would you carry in the back of your hearse? Place looks great. Is that pot in the waiting room for your son? He would get alot of people that way. lol.


----------



## joker

scareme said:


> What else would you carry in the back of your hearse? Place looks great. Is that pot in the waiting room for your son? He would get alot of people that way. lol.


Why yes it is....good eye!

Here's some more pics


----------



## joker

The sign for the front of the building. I used an overhead projector and drew out the logo on a 4 x8 sheet of 1" blue foam. Then using a deremel cut out the letters. We'll mount it on a 2x4 frame and add red rope lighting, then mount it up on the wall. The distressing probably won't be seen at night but will look better during the day light hours when the lights won't be on.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Fantastic graffiti, and I see you found a place for your dog skeleton...


----------



## Giles

WOW!! Joker the true sign of your love of this haunt is in the details! You are doing an amazing job and it looks fantastic! I'm a firm believer that people notice the details even when it is dark and they are scared. 

I'm so wanting to make a trip to texas now. LOL I know you must be soooo busy getting it finished and I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we are very grateful for the pictures you are posting. Thanks!


----------



## joker

Haunted Bayou said:


> Fantastic graffiti, and I see you found a place for your dog skeleton...


Thanks...that's my g/f's handy work!



Giles said:


> WOW!! Joker the true sign of your love of this haunt is in the details! You are doing an amazing job and it looks fantastic! I'm a firm believer that people notice the details even when it is dark and they are scared...


Honestly I've come to believe that people notice the details that aren't there more than the one's that are. For instance if you build a room with very little furniture, no pictures and the lights aren't in plain site it doesn't feel like a real room. My goal is to make the environment as believable as possible...I think this will make the scares easier for the actors and bigger for the guests.


----------



## Spartan005

I love how you setup the graveyard, and that sign came out pretty awesome as well


----------



## joker

Spartan005 said:


> I love how you setup the graveyard, and that sign came out pretty awesome as well


Thanks....not completely done with cemetery setup. Instead of floods/spots we're going to try and to use flicker candles and glow sticks.

Here's the sign illuminated and mounted on the building.


----------



## Phil

Just awesome man. Taking the time to keep this post up when I know you have to be exhausted is appreciated.


----------



## Moon Dog

Excellent! Best of luck with your endeavor!


----------



## joker

Just spoke with the photographer and he's coming out this Wednesday to take some pics. The same guy who took my haunt photos last year.

I am scrambling trying to contact actors and hopefully will get some good promo shots.


----------



## fabianc

Just out of curiosity so I know for my future haunts that I would love to do something along these lines. How much has been spent on the total haunt?


----------



## joker

That's really hard to say, but here's what I do know:

The building rents for $5,000/month we'll be in a total of 3 months at not cost (Donated)
I've used a little over $3,000 in building materials. (Donations and discounted)
The city didn't charge us for permits as it's a charity event.
Insurance was covered by charity's pre-existing insurance. From quotes I've seen for event liability insurance you pay X amount for X number of people. I have no idea how many to even expect. 4,000 people was about $1,000 last time i checked.
Advertising not sure as charity is handling this - (donations/discounts)
Props from previous years and I've spent between $1,200 to $2,000 on this years props and probably 3 times that on the last two years props that I'm using as well.

So it's really hard to say, but I plan on trying to put all the numbers together after the haunt so that I have an idea of what it would cost to do this on my own. At this point the rent & insurance costs tell me that I can't afford it right now.


----------



## joker

Sorry for not getting more pics up. Here'sone I took to send to a friend who's putting making a head for me.


----------



## THN

all I can say is awesome!


----------



## joker

Had to re-schedule the photo shoot and got some decent shots tonight. Should have them in a couple of days. Dress rehearsal is Sat the 10th and we'll be getting some more pics then. Stay tuned for more eye-candy


----------



## joker

OK this is really freaky!!!

This was suppose to be a silhouette style picture of me standing at the end of the hallway. If you look closely you can still see my silhouette in front of the door on the left, but that's not all we captured. This was not photoshopped and there was nothing directly in front of the camera when he snapped the picture.


----------



## Giles

Very freaky picture! Can hardly wait to see more pics. That hall looks great!


----------



## joker

Some more pics, but not from the photo shoot.

Sam & Hex









Recently Deceased









Gone awhile









Room for 1 more


----------



## Creeper

Looking great!


----------



## THN

really great... and very creepy


----------



## joker

OK here's some pics from the photo shoot the other night. We'll be taking more at dress rehearsal this weekend.


----------



## joker

One More


----------



## sparky

WOW... that is looking sweet "joker"!!!! Almost time to party for you!!!!!
Good luck with the haunt!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Looks great.


----------



## Warrant2000

Your evil doctor married? (his ring) 

Great pictures and haunt! Can't wait to hear how it all comes out!


----------



## joker

sparky said:


> WOW... that is looking sweet "joker"!!!! Almost time to party for you!!!!! Good luck with the haunt!


I'm excited, nervous, and anxious all at the same time. It's kinda like going out on the first date with a beautiful woman.



Warrant2000 said:


> Your evil doctor married? (his ring)
> 
> Great pictures and haunt! Can't wait to hear how it all comes out!


No he's not married just don't tell his girl friend....she like's living on the edge and it keeps her from moving in...lol.

and Thanks!


----------



## scourge999

The pictures look great! I so wish I could visit in person. I see my skull fits right in! Excellent work.


----------



## joker

Thanks scourge....yeah your skull is right at home in the morgue. 


Dress rehearsals went great last night. From the sponsors invited we had about 130 folks go through in groups of 4. Actor timing was off a little in the beginning, but after running a few groups through they began to make adjustments and improvement. Everyone working and visiting the haunt had a blast and there was lots of fun in the air. My photographer even got in on the action and was having so much fun forgot to take any pictures...LOL.

After a few adjustments here and there opening night (16th) should be great!


----------



## Darkmaster

Haunt looks great. It is going to be a success for you.

Nice work!


----------



## joker

Darkmaster said:


> Haunt looks great. It is going to be a success for you.
> 
> Nice work!


Thanks DM!

Here's some pics from dress rehearsal my sis took 
Mom n Dad









Babyface









Babyface & BadSeed









OOOOOPS!!!









HighVOLTAGE!


----------



## 13mummy

How awesome. Love to see more photos!


----------



## Devils Chariot

This ones in the mail Joker. Should get there by friday! OMG cutting it close.


----------



## joker

Devils Chariot said:


> This ones in the mail Joker. Should get there by friday! OMG cutting it close.


Holy Crap DC that's awesome!!!


----------



## Spartan005

Hey joker, how do you get that spark effect in the high voltage pic? I went to a haunted house that did the same thing and it comes out awesome


----------



## joker

Spartan005 said:


> Hey joker, how do you get that spark effect in the high voltage pic? I went to a haunted house that did the same thing and it comes out awesome


I'm sure I'll catch some hell from people on here for this one....lol.
The cage front is metal. We used a battery charger connected one end to the cage and attached one end to an insulated wand. Run the wand across the chain link and instant spark. Some people use batteries, but with the possibility of fumes from the battery and sparks I didn't want to go that route.

The charger is safely tucked away behind a wall so no one is anywhere near it. I held onto the cage while running the wind right next to my hand....not even a tingle or a hint of shock of any kind.


----------



## Spooky1

Looks great Joker. Good luck on the 16th.


----------



## joker

Thanks Spooky1...have a few changes still to make to better the haunt, but should be a blast.

We were on the front page of the local paper today so the additional exposure will hopefully help out with opening night.


----------



## joker

Got 4 video cameras setup tonight so we'll have some video from this years haunt!!

Also I got a phone call earlier today from a guy wanting to give me a casket that lived through a warehouse fire. All the interior is gone and the paint is toast...literaly....lol....actually it looks like its just been dug up. I'll try and get a pic posted this weekend and maybe some video from opening night.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Great score on the casket. 
The sparking fence will freak people out.


----------



## joker

*The Asylum Charity Haunt (2009)*

Charity Haunt made the front page!

I wasn't pleased with the picture selection, but was a pretty good article that came out this past Wed in the local paper.

FrontPage
Cont'd on Page 6

Should help with our numbers tonight (opening night)


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Great article! Should really help spread the word. Good luck opening night.


----------



## Creeper

That is a nice article. Good luck tonight!!!!


----------



## BamaWeen

Excellent! Was thinking it would have been nice tucked up a little closer to the obits, then I saw that young child listed there and so glad there was good separation. Good luck!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great write up, and I hope you've recovered from the cough and fever so you can enjoy opening night as well.


----------



## Dixie

Omigosh Joker, what a fantastic, flattering article. You have worked your butt off, we have all watched you, and this is just a tribute to all that dedication and work that you and your Dad put into it. I hope you are knockin' em' dead tonight!!!


----------



## DarkLore

Good Luck!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Hope your opening night was a fantastic success!


----------



## Giles

Congrats on the front page article!! Hope the house is a great success.


----------



## joker

*The Asylum Opening Weekend!!!!*

Wasn't sure which forum to put this in so if this is the wrong place please move.

Opening weekend was great success. I didn't quite get the numbers was hoping for but we did all right. Actually we made enough money to cover all the Habitat money that I spent on supplies and the first month utilities plus a little.

First night we had 6 wetters and 8 quitters. Didn't get a report on wetters tonight but had several chicken out. If my numbers are right 6% of our customers don't make it all the way through....muwahahahahaa!

The volunteers have been great with a couple exceptions but that's to be expected.

Exhausted, excited and ready for more


----------



## jdubbya

"First night we had 6 wetters and 8 quitters."
What more could you ask for! Sounds like a big success so far. Word of mouth will swell your numbers too. Any way to take some video of patrons going through and being scared? Those are always the best to watch.


----------



## joker

jdubbya said:


> "First night we had 6 wetters and 8 quitters."
> What more could you ask for! Sounds like a big success so far. Word of mouth will swell your numbers too. Any way to take some video of patrons going through and being scared? Those are always the best to watch.


Yes we have 4 IR cameras setup but unfortunately no audio. Not exactly sure how to get the video from the DVR yet, but plan on trying to figure that out this week.

Oh and non of the wetters or quitters were under 13...LOL


----------



## Jaybo

Well?!? How did opening night go?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Looks like you did an excellent job getting it all set up, Joker. I hope your opening weekend has been successful!


----------



## joker

Bone To Pick said:


> Looks like you did an excellent job getting it all set up, Joker. I hope your opening weekend has been successful!


Opening weekend was a blast. Several wetters and quitters both nights. By my calculations we have about a 6% bailout rate...lol.

Made enough money opening weekend to cover the materials I purchased to build the haunt, pay the 1st month utilities and a little extra. Almost everything (still need to cover additional utilities and some radio/newspaper ads) moving forward will be profit for Habitat.


----------



## joker

Here's a couple pics of the casket that was donated

















Oh I forgot to mention....apparently there's a rumor going around about the haunt. We have a real live uhm I mean dead corpse!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations on the successful opening, joker! This is the only industry I know of where having "wetters and quitters" is cherished as a mark of success


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to here the first weekend went well. Hope you've gotten over the bug you were coming down with. Sounds like the haunt will be memorable to your customers.


----------



## joker

Spooky1 said:


> Glad to here the first weekend went well. Hope you've gotten over the bug you were coming down with. Sounds like the haunt will be memorable to your customers.


Yeah I pretty much kicked the fever...cough's still there but manageable. I just took ibuprofin chased with Robitussin, chased with some O.J. and then chased that with RedBull. It's the official cold/flu remedy for honorable mentions and under achievers every where...lol.


----------



## dasjman

Your numbers will grow every weekend. And having Halloween fall on a Saturday will certainly see large lines. Halloween is always a busy night for the full scale haunts, but on a Saturday, even busier.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Wish I could see it Joker. Keep us updated on this next weekend!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hey there, i just now got a look at your website! its freaking awesome! and the radio ad was off the hook!


----------



## joker

Dark Angel 27 said:


> hey there, i just now got a look at your website! its freaking awesome! and the radio ad was off the hook!


Thanks I'm a web designer by trade!

The radio ad was scripted by your truly but the audio magic was provided by Chris from DiscountVoiceovers.com the G-host of HauntCast


----------



## Creeper

Care to share which scares make wet underwear?


----------



## joker

The unexpected ones....lol. 

It's hard to say as they don't really want to draw attention to themselves. I'm sure it would be emberassing. I just know there were reports of puddles in the maze and cemetery and wet pants spots noticed when exiting.

It takes roughly 6 minutes to go all the way through and we start a new group when the previous one is 1/2 way. There's been a couple of times the second group has passed the first group and I'm pretty sure that's where the puddles/sightings came from.


----------



## fick209

I am so impressed with all of the work and hours you have put in for a charity. Good for you. Great job all the way around, everything looks freaking amazing. Wish I wouldn't have used up all my air miles, I would definantly have flew down there for a weekend. Now get back out there and keep getting those wetters and quitters.


----------



## joker

fick209 said:


> I am so impressed with all of the work and hours you have put in for a charity. Good for you. Great job all the way around, everything looks freaking amazing. Wish I wouldn't have used up all my air miles, I would definantly have flew down there for a weekend. Now get back out there and keep getting those wetters and quitters.


One of the greatest things about doing a haunt more than one or two nights is the ability to make changes.

I've instructed the actors to change up there scares an alternate throughout the night so as to not deliver the exact same experience for every group. Feedback shows that its working as some have gone through multiple times and noticed the difference. We also make changes from day to day and week to week to keep it fresh.

So far so good....we can't wait till this weekend.


----------



## sparky

It's good to see things are going great for your haunt ...can't wait to see some of the video joker ! You guys are probably having a great time with the scares?!?!


----------



## 13mummy

I really love following this thread. I would really love to see the video, and the pro photos. So how has the attendance been since you've been open for a few weeks? Any more updates?


----------



## joker

13mummy said:


> I really love following this thread. I would really love to see the video, and the pro photos. So how has the attendance been since you've been open for a few weeks? Any more updates?


This weekend will be our second weekend. We ran 300 people through the first two nights. Not as many as I expected, but with minimal advertising and being a first year haunt I guess its not to bad. With the rumors, talk about the haunt and reviews I'm hearing around town this weekend should be a lot better. Competing with local football is hard in a small town on Friday nights, but this weekend is a home game so am expecting it to pickup after the game.

This Saturday a somewhat local high school (45 mins away) is bussing in 80 kids to go through. We're going to start an hour early to accomodate their needs.


----------



## Lovedove

Its great you are taking your time and effort for a charity . My husband and I manage a soup kitchen . Its always great to receive help from others ,what a wonderful thing you are doing.


----------



## joker

After 4 nights of running the haunt I've had to fix/replace all 4 of my drop panels at least twice and last night 2 of them broke again. Today after my sons football game I'm going to change designs on at least the two that broke and the other 2 if time permits. I have a group of area high school kids being bussed over at 6:30. We're starting an hour early to get them in line and through.

Numbers from night to night has been between 40 - 50% increase from the previous night.


----------



## Creeper

I hope it all goes smoothly and you get the panels working in time. Good luck tonight!


----------



## Spartan005

I'm not sure if the vid was posted on here or halloweenforum but here ya go

http://www.scaryguys.com/drop-portrait.htm

pretty simple method for drop panels


----------



## bohica

Amazing Job! I would love to see the haunt in person! My hat is off to you!


----------



## joker

Creeper said:


> I hope it all goes smoothly and you get the panels working in time. Good luck tonight!


Actually it went better than I thought. Back in business and lots of scares!!



Spartan005 said:


> I'm not sure if the vid was posted on here or halloweenforum but here ya go
> http://www.scaryguys.com/drop-portrait.htm
> 
> pretty simple method for drop panels


For sake of time cause I had a group of 80 showing up early I did basically the same thing except I used a 2x4 and notched it with a table saw for the slider. The other thing I did so I didn't have to completely rebuild my panel was I made it slide left to right or right to left as oppossed to droping down.



bohica said:


> Amazing Job! I would love to see the haunt in person! My hat is off to you!


Thanks bohica it's been a lot of fun and after this past weekend we are in the black. Everything from here is gravy for charity!!


----------



## Giles

That's great!! Glad to hear you are in the black and the rest goes to the charity. Busiest weekend coming up and the haunt should have a nice amount to donate.

CONGRATS!! Pat yourself on the back cause you sure deserve it!


----------



## joker

*Lights Out!!*

Saturday, November 7th were going to be open one more time before tear down. It's going to be a one night only event where we're going to turn out the lights, well most of them. We will of course make some changes to the haunt to remove any potential hazards due to the limited lighting.

Groups will enter a nearly pitch-black environment left alone to find their own way out with the aid of one glow stick. Once you enter YOU ARE ON YOUR OWN to navigate your way through the ENTIRE haunt. If your glowstick is lost, stolen or dropped, you WILL NOT be given another and will be left to find your way out through the darkness.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*mwahahahahahahahahaha!!!*



joker said:


> Oh and non of the wetters or quitters were under 13...LOL


I'd call that a huge mark of sucess!


----------



## joker

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I'd call that a huge mark of sucess!


I lost count on quitters and wetters but we did ad a puker and crapper

One more night of fun Sat. Nov 7th with the lights out.

The Scream Team. I couldn't have pulled off this 5,000 sq. ft haunt without these guys/gals.


----------



## joker

*Update for our charity haunt in the paper*

This article came out yesterday in the local paper.
FrontPage
Cont'd


----------



## Devils Chariot

YAY!!! i don't even know if I could handle the lights out and I ain't skeered of nuthing, cept overdraft fees.


----------



## joker

Devils Chariot said:


> YAY!!! i don't even know if I could handle the lights out and I ain't skeered of nuthing, cept overdraft fees.


It's something I heard about over the summer and wanted to give it a try. Should be great for an intense scare.

I'm sure we'll have to be on our toes and need quick reflexes...LOL.


----------



## fick209

My hats off to you Joker for helping to raise that much money for a very worthwhile cause. Good luck with the lights out night, that would be huge fun.
I liked the very end of the article stating only 361 days left til Halloween
Congrats on a very successful charity haunt.


----------



## Creeper

Congrats Joker!


----------



## joker

Thanks everyone. It would have never happened had I not found this site two years ago. Everyone is so great and helpful and I really appreciate it. not to mention the inspiration generated by members sharing.



fick209 said:


> ...
> I liked the very end of the article stating only 361 days left til Halloween...


The reporter wanted a quote and that's really all I could think of...LOL.


----------



## scareme

Cool Joker. You did a great job and raised alot of money. Next year it will be hard to top this.


----------



## Wildcat

Cool article and an even cooler thing to do. Kudos to you and all the participants involved.


----------



## joker

scareme said:


> Cool Joker. You did a great job and raised alot of money. Next year it will be hard to top this.


Naaah, I'm pretty confident I should be able to top this.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Glad it was a successful first pro-haunt. Habitat is a great charity.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin

WOW! I just stumbled accross this thread. Great job doing it for such a great cause.


----------



## joker

The Rotten Pumpkin said:


> WOW! I just stumbled accross this thread. Great job doing it for such a great cause.


Thanks RP. Unfortunately I still haven't gotten the video from the security crew that donated the use of the IR cameras.

I live in a rural area and there hasn't been a week since October that someone has stopped me and either commented on the haunt or asked if I was going to do it again this year


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin

joker said:


> I live in a rural area and there hasn't been a week since October that someone has stopped me and either commented on the haunt or asked if I was going to do it again this year


I guess that means it's a job well done.


----------



## scarymovie

It looks great!


----------



## Devils Chariot

joker said:


> I live in a rural area and there hasn't been a week since October that someone has stopped me and either commented on the haunt or asked if I was going to do it again this year


Your living the dream Joker, Living the dream!


----------



## Dark Star

Amazing thread!!


----------

